
Is This Life Real? (2016) - bertdc
https://aeon.co/essays/is-reality-a-computer-simulation-does-it-matter
======
downerending
This is an almost meaningless question. About all we can add is that in light
of current technology trends, it looks possible. Which may well mean that it
is certain.

What can we hope for? I dream of an endless dreamless sleep, soon. Every
alternative I can think of sounds like horror.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8637572)

